# Spaghetti Con Brio (Live Orchestra)



## FredericBernard (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey guys,

I did some live recordings with the budapest scoring orchestra in last year, here's my favorite one, "Spaghetti Con Brio", enjoy! :



They had just around 25 minutes to record that piece but pretty much nailed it (the runs in the middle part are ridiciously hard).

If you'd like to hear more, check out my other live orchestra recordings. Feedback on anything would be very much appreciated!





UPDATE:
every printed score can now be downloaded for free!! -  Share them, trade them, spread the word. 

http://fredericbernardmusic.com/pdf-scorestutorials/


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Feb 25, 2016)

Fantastic! Love the smiling faces in the 2nd violin section during those runs :D It's really great to see the musicians enjoying themselves - I think that is a better reward than anything else!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TGV (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice. The musicians clearly enjoyed the difficult part. I can imagine: you practice, practice, practice, and then you've got to get it right. The conductor also seems get be really involved. Always nice when it works out. And that ending: pam, tadatadam! Precisely the way it should sound.

And those nice brass chords in "Mr Alice". Great stuff, Mr Williams, eh, Bernard.


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 25, 2016)

Love it. Dedicated conductor, dedicated musicians, I feel the passion. Little things impressive too, e.g. how the viola players tackle those upbeats.
Congratulations everyone ... and of course to the composer in the first place


----------



## tonaliszt (Feb 25, 2016)

Awesome!! Any chance we can see the sheets?


----------



## FredericBernard (Feb 25, 2016)

thanks guys!  yes, I'm currently working on a homepage and also think about uploading my printed scores there.


----------



## bennyoschmann (Feb 25, 2016)

Great stuff, Frederic! Nice writing and rich orchestrations - I'm sure the musicians had great fun recording this


----------



## eschroder (Feb 25, 2016)

Excellent stuff man!


----------



## Assa (Feb 26, 2016)

Love it


----------



## FredericBernard (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey guys,

once again, check out my site:
http://fredericbernardmusic.com/pdf-scorestutorials/

As an introductory offer you can download the Mr. Alice and Kitchen Fiasco full conductor scores for free.  (but just for a limited time!)

Good luck for your studies!

best,
Frederic


----------



## danielb (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow this is just great ! Wonderful compositions ! I love Kitchen Fiasco and thank you for the score ! really interesting to analyse when you are totally autodidact like I am... 
thanks again


----------



## FredericBernard (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey Danielb, thank you! I'm glad you dig my music. 



danielb said:


> really interesting to analyse when you are totally autodidact like I am...



I actually enrolled for a bachelors degree in classical music. I would courage just anyone of you guys to study music (at least if you don't have to pay for studying, like here in Germany).
Getting to know the basic fundamentals of music theory, playing an instrument (like piano or guitar) and of course several thousand hours of score studies are crucial imo.

Furthermore, I'm working on more full orchestral compositions as we speak, but I guess it will take some time till they are ready for recording.
It also takes a good measure of proof-reading everytime, as just one little error, (like a falsely transposed instrument) can easily lead to some fatal errors within a possible scoring session.


----------



## ryst (Feb 27, 2017)

Awesome work, Frederic! Bravo!


----------



## tonaliszt (Feb 28, 2017)

FredericBernard said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> once again, check out my site:
> http://fredericbernardmusic.com/pdf-scorestutorials/
> ...


Heads Up, I downloaded Kitchen Fiasco, and the lower half of the score is cut off.


----------



## FredericBernard (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi tonaliszt,

*fixed. There seem to be problems with the newest version of the ebook-plugin I've just installed, so I've just downgraded to the old version, now everything works fine again. 



ryst said:


> Awesome work, Frederic! Bravo!



thanks for that!


----------



## FredericBernard (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey guys,

every printed score can now be downloaded for free!! -  Share them, trade them, spread the word. 

http://fredericbernardmusic.com/pdf-scorestutorials/

PS: I've also worked on some subtile optimizations on my website. Also, I'm currently writing on an improved and more detailed version of the first free tutorial lession "How to Legato" (alongside to some more new PDF publications), which will be (re-)published very soon. 

cheers!
Frederic


----------



## mcalis (Jul 15, 2017)

Very nice of you to release the scores! I still listen to your pieces ocassionally. Sometimes just for enjoyment, and sometimes to get some inspiration. You have very rich orchestration and it's wonderful that you're giving away the scores now. Now it's time to transcribe


----------



## devonmyles (Jul 16, 2017)

Awesome.. Thank you for the PDF's.


----------



## FredericBernard (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for that guys! As we speek I'm working on new symphonic compositions, but it's still a bit to go! Just the ideas don't take me long, but it's the extensive fine tuning that needs LOTS of time and patience till you got it right


----------



## Musicam (Jul 24, 2017)

FredericBernard said:


> Thanks for that guys! As we speek I'm working on new symphonic compositions, but it's still a bit to go! Just the ideas don't take me long, but it's the extensive fine tuning that needs LOTS of time and patience till you got it right


I love you art! You have the touch of the Life- Good bless you! You inspire me! Thanks from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Musicam (Jul 24, 2017)

FredericBernard said:


> Thanks for that guys! As we speek I'm working on new symphonic compositions, but it's still a bit to go! Just the ideas don't take me long, but it's the extensive fine tuning that needs LOTS of time and patience till you got it right



Can you teach on line with courses please?


----------



## FredericBernard (Jul 24, 2017)

Wow, thanks for that Musicam!!

How you mean courses; like masterclasses, or skype lessons, or youtube videos?

I also thought about producing such tutorial videos like "from piano - to mockup - to live orchestra" for my old productions or the upcomming ones.

PS: if you should got any plans to do recordings as well and just need general orchestration/composition advise, I gladly help out for a fee. You'll also learn a bunch and it will normally propell your score's clarity and orchestration to another level. I do estimations and basic oversights for free without any risk. Just send me your PDF scores!


----------



## handz (Jul 25, 2017)

Really nice, thank you for sharing Frederic!


----------



## José Skertchly (Jul 25, 2017)

Awesome work!!


----------



## FredericBernard (Aug 22, 2017)

Yes, I've decided to put these in for free (at least for now), just as I've learned a lot through all the years of reading in this amazing community portal and want to give something back  (was a long time lurker before). I also encourage you to write me if you got questions or suggestions regarding these.

The amount of pdf score downloads (+2000!!) in just a few months really is insane!


----------

